# can mold hurt your darts?



## Saved Soul (Jul 28, 2008)

Can any of the molds that show up in your terraium hurt your frogs? Is there any certin kind of mold to look out for that is bad?


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Nope  It's just a process, the mold will probably be gone in a month or so. I usually set up mine before so I can let the viv cycle before I put the frogs in, but it will not hurt them.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes, white powder mold(mildew). It grows on top of the water as a powdery mildew and can cover your frogs, probably keeping them from proper respiration. Froglets and juvi`s are mostly affected. I`ve lost a couple as it grows fast and if froglets are morphing or younguns are constantly in and out of the water it looks like they`re covered w/ calcium. More of a hinderance as the hardiest frogs aren`t affected mostly runts or harder to raise froglets such as pumilio.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Throw some springtails in! Let em chew on it for awhile!

-Matt


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Thats a great idea. Most molds that show up aren't bad for the frogs. Like Aaron said,there is some bad molds,but I don't think you'll have to worry about it.


----------



## Saved Soul (Jul 28, 2008)

Good to know! thanks for the info guys


----------

